# Birdie, Buddy, videos and all things inbetween!



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I decided to have a mass picture/video upload for you guys.
(WARNING PIC HEAVY)

So here we go!

Videos first!

Birdie being a cuddle monster!





Birdie "foot tapping" along with my finger!





_Picture time!_

Asking for cuddles









Buddy stealing popcorn









Me and the budinator eek: you get to see me, Hide! :blush









Finally, Not a bird but no less special, Ebony after her run- all pooped


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

ooohhh what sweety pets..and the doggie also.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They are so beautiful!! I loved the foot-tapping video. I've never seen a cockatiel do that before.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the foot tapping too. The cutest thing ever. You have very pretty birds and pup too.


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

Birdie foot tapping is adorable. Did you teach him this or just something he picked up? 

I also love the popcorn one, so typical of a cockatiel, always into everything!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, Birdie learnt it by himself. He has only done it in the last year or so haha! I guess we influenced him by tapping along now he taps in time  he does it with his beak as well,


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

clever bird, you should send it in to funniest home videos or something LOL. I think its hilarious!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Very sweet pictures and videos...Thank you for sharing them. I wish my tiels would let me pet them like yours does. How did you tame your bird to do that? Was your birds hand raised and tame? Mine are tame, they step up and a couple of them will give you kisses but they do not like me to touch them. Any suggestions is appreciated


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Both birds were hand raised and semi tame but it obiously took work to get them to enjoy scratches!

It all depends on the individual bird, Just like people each have likes and dislikes, some like cuddles and scratches and some just like "hanging out". Birdie alowed me to give scratches at around day 4 of owning him, it was totally out of the blue, i had him on my laptop and he just bent down and, in his language asked for cuddles so i complied and it just grew from there. I know when he wants them because, like the first picture he will "ask" so i know hes in the mood.

Buddy was a little different, he didnt really enjoy being scratched so with some persistance and showing him theres nothing wrong with it (also using Birdie as an example) he warmed up to it and now likes it as well.

Both birds trust me 100% so im able to touch their heads (not the rest of their bodies however) so if the birds dont trust you yet it would be hard to give cuddles.

Build trust then take it slowly from there


----------



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

I also loved the foot tapping video, and how Buddy was hiding behind the jar in the corner! Adorable tiels


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

How sweet! They look like such fun birds!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw so sweet i hope my tiel will let me give him a cuddle soon


----------

